# spring loaded seats in laydown blinds



## tommytshot (Dec 16, 2013)

can anyone provide feedback on the BeaverTail layout blinds with the "spring" loaded seats or the Final Approach Up-N-AT-EM Blind Seats? I need some advise on a product that can help hunters with back backs, disabilities etc. to assist them when blinding up in grain fields, sloughs etc. any & all advise certainly welcomed folks! Tommy t shot SD


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Legal disclaimer I am not nearly old enough to use this product :wink:

I hunt with an incredible hunter from California who comes to Canada to hunt 10 days every year. We always connect for 5 days minimum. He uses the final approach product . He is 59 and his back is ok but he is admitting that he is having a hard time snapping up and getting shots off quick enough. He used the 'rocket seat' and he is dropping as fast as the rest of us 'young' bucks. That product will extend his hunting career (outa layouts) for 10 years +.

To use that product you will need a larger layout blind, not one of flatter lower blinds, but one with a decent internal frame. This product is geared for a specific type of hunter, I tried the seat myself, didn't like it but I didn't 'need' it. If my back or abs were hampering me I would get one and learn to like it, since not killing birds right now isn't something I could live with. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have only been around the FA unit, I borrowed one a year ago for an older friend in his 70's to field hunt. It did not fit in my blinds FA subs, but worked very well in a friends big boy blind. He was up and on birds as quickly as the rest of us. With the design I think you need a blind that has doors that open up at the base of the blind I have wanted to look at the Beavertail but have not run across one anywhere just in fliers!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Ive spent 2 full seasons in my beavertail gunner now and ill tell you it is very hard to use any other blind. The back rest is very comfortable, much easier on the far lower back than most of the "strap seats" found in other blinds. I am 290lbs, 6'2" I use the heavy spring and can sit at any degree of incline I choose, and then push it all the way back when needed to go full concealed. It has made the slow times between birds while sitting with buddies much more enjoyable. I am going to be buying a new beavertail "big gunner" this fall at Game Fair. They made it more roomy, and lower profiled in the new version.


----------



## SDGooseCaller (Feb 2, 2014)

I got a beavertail gunner blind this year and love it. I don't have back pain, but am a physical therapist and understand the importance of that assist. With the strong spring in, it barely takes much effort at all to sit up to shoot. Really great product!!!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have never tried one, but I wouldn't use the money to buy it.


----------

